# Exterior Storage Compartment Locks



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I've done a (brief) search on this topic and didn't come up with anything useful. Here's my problem...

I store a lot of tools, hitch accessories, and other goodies in the exterior storage compartments as I'm sure you do as well. Problem is, everyone has a key to my locks! You have one, too! Almost every TT out there uses the CH751 or ES201 keyed locks on these doors. I even tried a few different RVs that we're parked in our storage lot just to see if my key worked in their RV - AND IT DOES!

Not wanting to waste all that space and store my goodies inside the TT, I was just going to replace the locks with one of these, but they come in two sizes (5/8" and 3/4") and I don't know which one to get. Has anyone else replaces their locks with one of these? Which one do I need?

On the same subject, I hate having three different keys for the three doors into the TT. Is it possible to have these locks keyed alike? Or is it even possible to order new locks that are keyed alike? I called Dyers RV and was told "We'll try to get you three of the same, but there is no guarantee."

Thanks!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't forget to check a locksmith, as the front door locks are very common in the RV industry. When I say locksmith I do NOT mean someone who cuts keys, but a real full-service locksmith. I got an education from my locksmith on RV locks ... see the original posting here.

Ed


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I've done a (brief) search on this topic and didn't come up with anything useful. Here's my problem...
> 
> I store a lot of tools, hitch accessories, and other goodies in the exterior storage compartments as I'm sure you do as well. Problem is, everyone has a key to my locks! You have one, too! Almost every TT out there uses the CH751 or ES201 keyed locks on these doors. I even tried a few different RVs that we're parked in our storage lot just to see if my key worked in their RV - AND IT DOES!
> 
> ...


I replaced the two lock on the entry doors so they would be keyed the same. As for the side compartment locks have them rekeyed so they will be unique. James


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I was in my storage compartment the other day doing some work. one door open and two shut and locked. I use the word locked







because that sounds good. I believe the door could be opened with a playskool screw driver. the little arm that swings behind the frame might be 1/4 to 7/16 of an inch past the jam. yes the robber might have keys but if they want in a LITTLE pry tool will work nicely. I'm trying to find something thats more like a lock. this way the crook will need a little more time to get in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Don't forget to check a locksmith, as the front door locks are very common in the RV industry. When I say locksmith I do NOT mean someone who cuts keys, but a real full-service locksmith. I got an education from my locksmith on RV locks ... see the original posting here.
> 
> Ed


Ed...did the locksmith come to you or did you take the trailer to them? Please pass along their name.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> [Ed...did the locksmith come to you or did you take the trailer to them? Please pass along their name.


It's in the referenced posting: Davis Lock & Safe 503.222.KEYS. I was just ordering extra keys, so I went to them. They do have mobile locksmiths too; I'd give them a call and see if they can handle changing locks of this type.

Ed


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Back to the OP, do I need to order the 5/8" or 3/4" locks? What the heck are these measurements, anyway?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have tried using this type lock from CW and neither one will fit. They are too short. Camping World does not carry that type of lock that is long enough. What I did was take one off the storage door and took it to a lock smith and they will most likely have to order them. When you take one of the locks off measure the threads on it and that is the length you will need. I think it is 1 1/4 " but not sure.

Leon


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe here!!! http://combi-cam.com/


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> I have tried using this type lock from CW and neither one will fit. They are too short. Camping World does not carry that type of lock that is long enough. What I did was take one off the storage door and took it to a lock smith and they will most likely have to order them. When you take one of the locks off measure the threads on it and that is the length you will need. I think it is 1 1/4 " but not sure.
> 
> Leon


Thanks, Crawfish! That's the info I needed!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Rip said:


> Maybe here!!! http://combi-cam.com/


Their web site states that their lock is 3/4". From what Crawfish states, this one will not work either.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Free re-keying!
My 25RS-S has three doors and came with three different keys!
Here is the info on how to get the locks re-keyed FREE.
The manufacturer is Fastec Industrial Corp (FIC). They have really GREAT customer service.
I called and they said they would re-key the two locks same as the one I chose to keep if I sent them the locks and the number of the lock I kept.
I pulled off the cargo door lock and one entrance door lock, boxed them up and sent to:
Fastec Industrial
22348 CR6
Elkhart, IN (where else?)
46514
In about 7 days I rec'd the rekeyed locksets and new keys so they ALL MATCH!
I only carry ONE key for the locksets.
I did not ask about the CH751 style compartment lock, but if someone chooses to call them, please ask.
Phones:
800-837-2505
574-262-2505
I did ask why they did not supply keyed alike locksets to Keystone and they said Keystone doesn't ask for keyed alike sets!
Go figure, probably just a little cheaper for Keystone's inventory management.
Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, outbackgeorgia!!! I'll be doing this over the weekend!!!


----------

